# Rabbit has lost her appetite



## bozmoedee (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi I have a 7 year old lop who has had dental problems in the past. It used to be that the spurs on her teeth grew too much and she had to have them filed we knoew when she needed this done as she woudl go on hunger strike. The same thing so I thought happened last week. I took her to the vet and she could not see anything wrong with her teeth. She is still not eating properly and being syringe fed science selective. I gave her some coriander and she had a nibble then stopped and made a crunching sound with her teeth. She has had the burns natural foods as well she jumped straight on it for a second then stopped. It seems to me she wants to eat but cannot. She is currently on Maxlon and Metacam and having Avipro in her food that I force feed her with. Has anyone else experienced this problem? I know she is an old bunny as well which doesnt go in her favour. 

Carol x


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

I would take her back to your vet as it certainly sounds like there is a mouth problem if she wants to eat but can't. Did your vet check your rabbits back teeth? This generally is where the problem lies especially if she has had spurs previously. 

The not eating can lead to gastric stasis and this can be serious and needs quick treatment. When rabbits don't eat their guts eventually stop and this is why they should be grazing regularly. Tooth grinding is a sign of pain so this could be mouth related or abdominal (think of babies with colic). Is she passing droppings? Are these normal looking or quite small and dry? Tempt her with all her favourite foods, even things you wouldn't normally feed a rabbit long term, pureed fruit baby food is good to help encourage rabbits to eat. I'd also syringe her some water if she's not drinking normal amounts too. 

Definitely give your vet a call and they should be able to get you seen as an emergency. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi

I've had a couple of bunnies who needed their teeth grinding down on a regular basis. Sadly, one of them is now at Rainbow Bridge, but with both of them I was told by the vet their teeth were OK and eventually (when I persisted in taking them back), it was found that they weren't.

With the bunny who eventually died I felt really guilty as I saw three separate vets who all said his teeth were fine and when he was finally operated on it was discovered that the poor love had been in a lot of pain. 

With my surviving bunny, Daisy, I am now much more assertive with my vet as I recognise the signs when Daisy's teeth need doing. I did ask the vet about this last time, which was only a month or so ago, and she said that if it is the teeth right at the back it is virtually impossible for a vet to see these unless the bunny is totally relaxed ie under anaesthetic. A vet I used to see last year who was totally wonderful used to put her finger in Daisy's mouth and she could feel right at the back when they needed doing. She moved out of the area and my new vet won't do that and I don't know what I am feeling for!

I'd take your bun back to the vet asap.


----------



## bozmoedee (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi thank you so much all for your help. She seems to have picked up a bit last night and ate some cabbage and chopped sprout. She has had her force feeding session this morning and seemed to want more tugging at the syringe. She is seeing the vet again tonight although last week they knocked her out and had a good look in her mouth but couldnt find anything. I rang my vet last night and she said with older bunnies it could be cancer. She has been spayed 3 years ago so I have ruled uterine cancer out. She is not keen on the baby food so I just blend her pellets into powder and make a paste for her. It hurts so much that they cannot tell you when they are in pain. Fingers crossed tonight. Barley (my poorly bunny) is sending her mum to Asda tonight to get her some carrot tops and cabbage!! I will let you all know how she got on at the vets. Thank you sooo much once again.
Carol x


----------



## DarkChild (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your rabbit.

My netherland dwarf baby boy (18 mths old) stopped eating and it turned out he needed his back teeth filing because of molar spurs. He became very thin and as no painkillers were given to me, he stopped eating again. I got some painkillers and fed him by syringe. Unfortunately last Wednesday he died.

I reckon by baby boy died from GI stasis. His belly was moving and producing very loud gurgling noises as well as him grinding his teeth very loud.

Its a horrible thing to see your bunny go through. Now I know exactly what I am looking for and it will hopefully never happen again.

His brother has stopped drinking, but is eating well. Producing small irregular poo, which is a concern, but I read that he may be doing this due to stress of a bonded partner.

I got him a baby girl mini lop to bond with, so hoping this may perk him up some.

Hope your bunny gets well soon.


----------



## bozmoedee (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah bless that is so sad he was so young. I have got a little Nethy called Tyson (named this cos he is a fighter) he is only 2 and has been through so much. He has a facial abcess which has been removed twice now in the 8 months we have had him. The first time was awful as I thought he would never pull through. We syringe fed him for 7 weeks and gave him grass and dandelion leaves, carrot tops (whcih they adore) coriander. He eventually started eating again on his own. Now there is no stopping him!! We took Barley to the vets last night and she said if she does not improve they will do a blood test incase it is her liver or other organ. I gave her a pot full of carrot tops last night green cabbage and brocolli and she swiped the lot!! Fingers crossed she will pull through. 

If your bunny isnt using his bottle try a water bowl as this is what Barley did just stopped using her bottle last week and now has a bowl. 

Let me know how your bunnies get on bonding.

Carol x


----------

